# Doha to have 800 more Towers



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

This is what is expected to develope in the MAIN skyline (though the huge tower on the far right is not official)



Density is showen in this picture 



New skyline north of West Bay this skyline will involve the current U/C project over there (I.E. The Pearl, Lagon Plaza, Lusail, etc)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

very impressive, I hope this all comes off, I can see lots of Doha vs Dubai rivalry coming in the next few years. 

My only worry is that we have been here before, in the 1970s, the Gulf states were very rich with very high GDP/capita compared to the rest of the world but when the price of energy fell, they stagnated and fell behind until oil/gas prices rose again. What is Qatar doing to diversify its economy to stop this happening again?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I will graduate in 1 year, so now I'm planning to get a job either in UAE or Oman.. but after browsing this thread........


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> very impressive, I hope this all comes off, I can see lots of Doha vs Dubai rivalry coming in the next few years.
> 
> My only worry is that we have been here before, in the 1970s, the Gulf states were very rich with very high GDP/capita compared to the rest of the world but when the price of energy fell, they stagnated and fell behind until oil/gas prices rose again. What is Qatar doing to diversify its economy to stop this happening again?


Back then they bought Rolls Royses and builded palaces for themselfes. Now they are investing in their economies.

Not that the price of energy will crash as it happened back then. The reality is very different now.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

^^ Sky prince in Qatar ? that would be somthing

btw @ Jonesy55 yes there is a project everything is acctully masterplanned for the future, the plan is a knowledge based economy !

The Peninsula: http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/Di...onth=June2007&file=Local_News200706132348.xml
Gulf times: http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topi...=176116&version=1&template_id=36&parent_id=16
ameinfo: http://www.ameinfo.com/123271.html


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, 800 towers....that sounds much


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

*40 years ago in 1981 the corniesh was just reclaimed and the sheraton hotel building was the first building to apper*  :cheers:





*and look at the pictures in 2002, 30 years after west bay construction only 4-6 low rise exsist*



*2003 only 1 year after 2002 a small building boom*



*3 years later 2006 as a result of the 15th asian games in doha a huge boom came to doha !!!*





*2007 more towers become U/C and some towers are complete*







*2008 nearly 40 years away from the first picture and the result of Construction in Doha is WoW these towers wernt really a huge project every tower came up individually unlike dubai all towers in a planned project.*





:cheers::banana:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> very impressive, I hope this all comes off, I can see lots of Doha vs Dubai rivalry coming in the next few years.
> 
> My only worry is that we have been here before, in the 1970s, the Gulf states were very rich with very high GDP/capita compared to the rest of the world but when the price of energy fell, they stagnated and fell behind until oil/gas prices rose again. What is Qatar doing to diversify its economy to stop this happening again?


The economy will be based on MCE Markets.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> 800 towers?!!???!!!?!?! That's a crazy amount of construction, how many people live in Doha?
> 
> Looking at today's banner it look s like 800 new towers would increase the size of the city by ten times!!
> 
> Are these all confirmed or do is it a projection based on the oil boom continuing?


These are confirmed, mainly these towers mostly will be built in the New West Bay (Part of Doha), such as the new Lusail City.


----------



## Christian urbanite (Jul 14, 2007)

This seems to be becoming a trend with Middle Eastern cities.


----------



## Smallville (Jan 31, 2007)

^^

If you are saying this took place since 1981. That is only 27 years not 40 years since the start. That is even more impressive. I am glad there is some competition to Dubai in the Middle East. This will only make both cities that much better. Keep up the great work. I am very impressed.:cheers:


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

But Doha dosent whant to become dubai.2 since its going towards another goal for example hosting the olympic games in 2016 and the world cup in 2018 at the same time trying to go to a knowledge base economy (I.E. Education City)


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Smallville said:


> ^^
> 
> If you are saying this took place since 1981. That is only 27 years not 40 years since the start. That is even more impressive. I am glad there is some competition to Dubai in the Middle East. This will only make both cities that much better. Keep up the great work. I am very impressed.:cheers:


It aspires to be like Dubai, but learning from its trial of mistakes, but there are other cities in in the Middle East in the midst of a construction boom, such as Manama (Bahrain). The major construction of Doha began at mid 2005. 

Here is the thread with some of Doha's construction boom going on, located in the picture forums:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571440


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

FREKI said:


> 800 towers... wow.. maybe they could do with 799 and let Copenhagen have one


Hehe 799 is still plenty.


----------



## world1 (Feb 15, 2008)

800???? R U SERIOUS HOW MANY NYC HAS??


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^How many does New York have?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> 800 towers?!!???!!!?!?! That's a crazy amount of construction, how many people live in Doha?
> 
> Looking at today's banner it look s like 800 new towers would increase the size of the city by ten times!!
> 
> Are these all confirmed or do is it a projection based on the oil boom continuing?


Currently just over a million people live in the entire Doha, and yes it is confirmed that Doha will have more than 800 towers, and 1/3 of it will be probably in the new city of Lusail (part of the new Doha masterplan which is u/c), like some of them will be residential apartments that will try to reduce some the shortage of housing, rents in the luxury apartment range from $5000 - $8000, while if its for sale, it can be $500,000 to over a million. All this construction is part of Qatar's plan to diverse its economy.


----------



## dlouval (Mar 28, 2008)

unbelievable al jazeera is also in doha? great middle eastern heat


----------



## dlouval (Mar 28, 2008)

Doha what is future planned industries?


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

mg:


----------

